# Esta informação foi preparada por...



## Edyta

APRESENTAÇÃO
Esta informação foi preparada por *Donegal County Childcare Committee Ltd*, uma organização que apoia os cuidadores de crianças, os pais, as crianças e as instituições que ofrecem o serviço de cuidado de crianças em Município Donegal. 
O serviço de cuidado de crianças inclui as crianças com necessidades adicionais, como a llíngua, em todo o Município Donegal. 
Temos o conhecimento de que com o número crescente das famílias cuja primeira linguagem não é inglês (incluindo os falantes nativos de irlandês), a linguagem pode ser uma barreira para aceder ao serviço do cuidado de crianças e entendimento do alcance deste serviço disponível no Municipio Donegal. E por isso que decidimos preparar a presente Informação Multilingual de Cuidado de Crianças na Irlanda.
O propósito deste folheto é dar as boas-vindas ás crianças e aos pais cuja primeira linguagem não é inglês, introduzi-los ao sistema irlandês do cuidado das crianças fornecendo-los com informação básica sobre os tipos diferentes deste serviço em Municipio Donegal. Esperamos que a informação proporcionada lhe seja útil para compreensão do sistema e para as suas futuras escolhas. 

*A informação inclui: *

· Informação sobre os tipos diferentes do serviço de cuidado de crianças no Município Donegal e na toda Irlanda.
· Os conselhos úteis concernentes ás escolhas de fornecedor de cuidado das crianças ou de cuidadora de crianças. 
· Umas expressões básicas com fonética em inglês e sua linguagem nativa que você pode dar a sua cuidadora de crianças para facilitar o entendimento e comunicação com a sua criança.
· Um formulário de registro ejemplar (bilingüe) para matricular a sua criança num serviço de cuidado de crianzas.
*· *Os contatos úteis.

*Se exige qualquer mais informação sobre cuidado de crianças em MunicípioDonegal, por favor, contate o Comitê de Cuidado de Crianças de*
*Município Donegal (Donegal County Childcare Committee).*

Serviços de Cuidado de Crianças No Irlanda
*1. **Serviço de sessões.*
Este serviço inclui os tão chamados: playgroups, crèches, grupos de Montessori, playschools etc. É um tipo de programa de cuidado de crianzas em sessões que duram até 3,5 horas (ex. de manhã ou de tarde). Trata-se de serviço dirigido ás crianças de 2 até 6 anos. 

*2. **Cuidado durante todo o dia.*
Este serviço corresponde a um dia trabalhador tradicional (normalmente de 8 a 18 horas) e compreende o cuidado de crianças antes e depois de escola. Este tipo de serviço ofrecem organizações como berçários de dia, crèches etc., dirigidos ás crianças de 5 meses a 5 anos.
*3. **Cuidadora de crianças.*
A cuidadora cuida de crianzas na propria casa durante todo o dia o por horas. Os pais e cuidadora de crianças negociam os seus próprios termos. A cuidadora de crianças toma conta de até 6 crianças. 
*4. **Centros tipo ´drop-in´.*
Trata-se de serviço de cuidado de crianças em centros comerciais, centros de lazer, os hotéis etc., onde as crianças são deixadas durante um curto tempo.
*5. **O serviço de cuidado de crianças fora de horário escolar.*
Este tipo de serviço ofrecem escolas, centros sociais ou organizações privadas. O objetivo é tomar conta de crianças durante feriados de escola e depois de escola (ênfase em jogo e recreação).
*6. **Grupos familiares ´Os pais e as crianças´.*
Estes grupos organizam reuniões regulares em comunidades locais. Preparam-se diversas atividades para as crianças, enquanto os pais têm uma oportunidade de falar com outros pais.
Cada um dos serviços acima mencionados pode estar dirigido por qualquer proprietário privado, como um negócio proprio, ou por uma comunidade local que fornece serviço de cuidado de crianças, composta de comitê de pais e membros desta comunidade (este tipo de cuidado de crianças está normalmente mais barato).
Ø *Na hora de escolher a um fornecedor de cuidado de crianças para a sua crianza *

*1. **Não esteja com pressa.*
A decisão que vai tomar é muito importante por isso dê-se tempo suficiente de procurar um lugar adequado. Organize os encontros com cuidadoras de crianças em casas deles e visite os creches dos seus arredores. Fale com os seus amigos, outros pais ou usa contatos acima mencionados.
*2. **Verifique ao fornecedor de cuidado de crianzas.*
*Visite ás creches prestando atenção aos seguintes asuntos:*
· Se a pessoa que vai cuidar da sua criança tem as qualidades apropriadas (se é uma pessoa amável, responsável, de confianza, etc.)
· Qualificações /referencias ¿de cuidadora de crianças.
· Taxas (o que é incluído?)
· Coberturas de seguro
· O horário.
· Se as habitações são seguras e adecuadas para as crianzas.
· Espaço por criança
· Qualidade de aquecimento, luz elétrica, ventilação. 
· Banheiro e um lugar para trocar as fraldas, uma área separada de preparação de alimento ( se estão limpos)
· Número de crianças por uma cuidadora de crianças.
· Atividades apropriadas para todos os grupos de idade.
· Disponibilidade e variedade de brinquedos, artículos de papelaria, livros, etc.
· Campo de jogo (se está aí qualquer, se está seguro, verifica os perigos)
· O tempo de descanso previsto para as crianzas.
· Auxílio medico.
· Disponibilidade de informação para os pais.
· Distância entre o seu trabalho e a sua casa.
· Procedimentos em caso de emergencia.
· *Se a cuidadora de crianças/ a creche tem registro no Health Service Executive ou no DCCC*
Dê o seu número de contato á cuidadora de crianças em caso de emergência, ou (dependente das suas habilidades em língua inglêsa) o número dum amigo que fala inglês ou de outra pessoa de confiança que será capaz de contatar com a cuidadora de crianças em nome de você.
Preste atenção se o pessoal faz um esforço para apoiar os pais bilingües ou os pais de minorias étnicas usando, na medida do possível, a linguagem deles (se considera necessário você pode fornecer o pessoal com frases incluídas a seguir) e se é capaz de ajudar aos pais e ás crianças com necessidades especiais de linguagem. É importante que todas as crianças sejam tratadas da mesma maneira, sem nenhuma distinção pela nacionalidade ou pelo cor de pele, etc. 
*3. **Faça perguntas.*
Se tem qualquer pergunta não tenha dúvidas de preguntar. Antes de encontrar-se com a cuidadora prepare uma lista de perguntas que quer fazer e faça notas com respostas.
*4. **Comunicação. *
Informa a fornecedor de cuidado de crianças sobre as preferências especiais ou necessidades da sua crianza. Assim mesmo, fale com a cuidadora se tem algumas queixas.

Muito obrigada pela ajuda, beijinhos


----------



## Vanda

Edyta said:
			
		

> APRESENTAÇÃO
> Esta informação foi preparada por *Donegal County Childcare Committee Ltd*, uma organização que apóia os cuidadores de crianças, os pais, as crianças e as instituições que oferecem o serviço de cuidado de crianças no Município Donegal.
> O serviço de cuidado de crianças inclui as crianças com necessidades adicionais, como língua, em todo o Município Donegal.
> Temos o conhecimento de que, com o número crescente de famílias cuja primeira língua não é o inglês (incluindo os falantes nativos de irlandês), a linguagem pode ser uma barreira para aceder ao serviço de cuidado de crianças e entendimento do alcance deste serviço disponível no Município Donegal. É por isso que decidimos preparar a presente Informação Multilingual de Cuidado de Crianças na Irlanda.
> O propósito deste folheto é dar as boas-vindas às crianças e aos pais cuja primeira língua não é o inglês, introduzi-los ao sistema irlandês do cuidado de crianças, fornecendo-lhes informação básica sobre os tipos diferentes deste serviço no Município Donegal. Esperamos que a informação proporcionada lhes seja útil para compreensão do sistema e para as suas futuras escolhas.
> 
> *A informação inclui: *
> 
> · Informação sobre os tipos diferentes do serviço de cuidado de crianças no Município Donegal e em toda Irlanda.
> · Os conselhos úteis concernentes às escolhas de fornecedor de cuidado de crianças ou de cuidadora de crianças.
> ·  Algumas expressões básicas com fonética em inglês e sua linguagem nativa, que você pode dar à sua cuidadora de crianças para facilitar o entendimento e a comunicação com sua criança.
> · Um formulário de registro exemplar (bilíngüe) para matricular sua criança num serviço de cuidado de crianças.
> *· *Os contatos úteis.
> 
> *Caso seja necessária qualquer informação extra sobre o cuidado de crianças no Município Donegal, por favor, contate o Comitê de Cuidado de Crianças do **Município Donegal (Donegal County Childcare Committee).*
> 
> Serviços de Cuidado de Crianças Na Irlanda
> *1. **Serviço de sessões.*
> Este serviço inclui os tão chamados: playgroups, creches, grupos de Montessori, playschools, etc. É um tipo de programa de cuidado de crianças em sessões que duram até 3,5 horas (ex. de manhã ou à tarde). Trata-se de um serviço dirigido às crianças de 2 até 6 anos.
> 
> *2. **Cuidado durante todo o dia.*
> Este serviço corresponde a um dia de trabalho tradicional (normalmente de 8 às 18 horas) e compreende o cuidado de crianças antes e depois da escola. Este tipo de serviço oferece organizações como berçários de dia, creches, etc., dirigidos às crianças de 5 meses a 5 anos.
> *3. **Cuidadora de crianças.*
> A cuidadora cuida de crianças na própria casa durante todo o dia ou por horas. Os pais e a cuidadora de crianças negociam os seus próprios termos. A cuidadora de crianças toma conta de até 6 crianças.
> *4. **Centros tipo ´drop-in´.*
> Trata-se de serviço de cuidado de crianças em centros comerciais, centros de lazer, hotéis etc., onde as crianças são deixadas durante um curto tempo.
> *5. **O serviço de cuidado de crianças fora do horário escolar.*
> Este tipo de serviço oferece escolas, centros sociais ou organizações privadas. O objetivo é tomar conta de crianças durante feriados escolares e depois da escola (ênfase em jogos e recreação).
> *6. **Grupos familiares ´Os pais e as crianças´.*
> Estes grupos organizam reuniões regulares em comunidades locais. Preparam-se diversas atividades para as crianças, enquanto os pais têm oportunidade de falar com outros pais.
> Cada um dos serviços acima mencionados pode ser feito por qualquer proprietário privado, como um negócio próprio, ou por uma comunidade local que fornece serviço de cuidado de crianças, composta de comitê de pais e membros desta comunidade (este tipo de cuidado de crianças é, normalmente, mais barato).
> Ø *Na hora de escolher um fornecedor de cuidado de crianças para a sua criança *
> 
> *1. **Não esteja com pressa.*
> A decisão que vai tomar é muito importante, por isso dê-se tempo suficiente de procurar um lugar adequado. Organize os encontros com as cuidadoras de crianças em casas delas e visite as creches dos seus arredores. Fale com os seus amigos, outros pais ou use os contatos acima mencionados.
> *2. **Verifique o fornecedor de cuidado de crianças.*
> *Visite as creches, prestando atenção aos seguintes assuntos:*
> · Se a pessoa que vai cuidar da sua criança tem as qualidades apropriadas (se é uma pessoa amável, responsável, de confiança, etc.)
> · Qualificações /referências da cuidadora de crianças.
> · Taxas (o que está incluído?)
> · Coberturas de seguro
> · O horário.
> · Se as habitações são seguras e adequadas às crianças.
> · Espaço por criança
> · Qualidade de aquecimento, luz elétrica, ventilação.
> · Banheiro e lugar para trocar as fraldas, uma área separada de preparação de alimento ( se estão limpos)
> · Número de crianças por cuidadora de crianças.
> · Atividades apropriadas para todos os grupos de idade.
> · Disponibilidade e variedade de brinquedos, artigos de papelaria, livros, etc.
> · Campo de jogo (se está aí qualquer, se é seguro; verifique os perigos)
> · O tempo de descanso previsto para as crianças.
> · Auxílio médico.
> · Disponibilidade de informação para os pais.
> · Distância entre o seu trabalho e a sua casa.
> · Procedimentos em caso de emergência.
> · *Se a cuidadora de crianças/ a creche tem registro no Health Service Executive ou no DCCC*
> Dê o seu número de contato à cuidadora de crianças para o caso de uma emergência, ou (dependendo das suas habilidades em língua inglesa) o número dum amigo que fale inglês ou de outra pessoa de confiança que seja capaz de contatar a cuidadora de crianças em seu nome.
> Preste atenção se o pessoal se esforça para apoiar os pais bilingües ou os pais de minorias étnicas usando, na medida do possível, a linguagem deles (se achar necessário, você pode fornecer ao pessoal frases incluídas a seguir) e se é capaz de ajudar aos pais e às crianças com necessidades especiais de linguagem. É importante que todas as crianças sejam tratadas da mesma maneira, sem nenhuma distinção de nacionalidade ou de cor de pele, etc.
> *3. **Faça perguntas.*
> Se tem qualquer pergunta, não tenha dúvidas em fazê-la. Antes de encontrar-se com a cuidadora, prepare uma lista de perguntas que quer fazer e anote as respostas.
> *4. **Comunicação. *
> Informe ao fornecedor de cuidado de crianças sobre as preferências ou necessidades especiais da sua criança. Além de tudo, fale com a cuidadora, caso tenha algumas queixas.
> 
> Muito obrigada pela ajuda, beijinhos


 
Fiz algumas alterações no corpo do texto. As palavras em azul são as que fiquei na dúvida sobre o que se quer dizer.


----------



## Edyta

Muito obrigada VandaJ
 
Só tenho uma pequena dúvida mais, não sei como traduzir a palavra inglesa “qualifications”, se a palavra portuguesa “ qualificações” (de uma pessoa) é o mesmo?
 
Edyta


----------



## lampiao

Aqui vai uma nova versão;

Nota: Se os "cuidadores de crianças" são profissionais, poderá ser traduzido para "educadores de infância". No entanto, não sei se se aplica neste caso.



> _Apresentação_
> _Esta informação foi preparada por *Donegal County Childcare Committee Ltd*, uma organização que ap__o__ia os cuidadores de crianças, os pais, as crianças e as instituições que oferecem o serviço de cuidado de crianças no Município Donegal. _
> _O serviço de cuidado de crianças inclui as crianças com necessidades adicionais, como língua, em todo o Município Donegal. _
> _Temos o conhecimento de que, com o número crescente de famílias cuja primeira língua não é o inglês (incluindo os falantes nativos de irlandês), a linguagem pode ser uma barreira para aceder ao serviço de cuidado de crianças e entendimento do alcance deste serviço disponível no Município Donegal. É por isso que decidimos preparar a presente Informação Multilingual de Cuidado de Crianças na Irlanda._
> _O propósito deste folheto é dar as boas-vindas às crianças e aos pais cuja primeira língua não é o inglês, __apresentar-__lhes o sistema irlandês do cuidado de crianças, fornecendo-lhes informação básica sobre os tipos diferentes deste serviço no Município Donegal. Esperamos que a informação proporcionada lhes seja útil para compreensão do sistema e para as suas futuras escolhas. _
> 
> _*A informação inclui: *_
> 
> _· __Informação sobre os tipos diferentes do serviço de cuidado de crianças no Município Donegal e em toda Irlanda._
> _· __Os conselhos úteis concernentes às escolhas de fornecedor de cuidado de crianças ou de cuidadora de crianças. _
> _· __Algumas expressões básicas com fonética em inglês e sua linguagem nativa, que você pode dar à sua cuidadora de crianças para facilitar o entendimento e a comunicação com sua criança._
> _· __Um formulário de registro exemplar (bilíngüe) para matricular sua criança num serviço de cuidado de crianças._
> *· *_Os conta__c__tos úteis._
> _(No Brasil contatos é correcto, mas em Portugal a palavra é escrita com o ‘c’, que não é mudo)_
> 
> *Caso seja necessária qualquer informação extra sobre o cuidado de crianças no Município Donegal, por favor, contate o Comit**é** de Cuidado de Crianças do Município Donegal (Donegal County Childcare Committee).*
> _(também aqui é uma variação entre o português do Brasil e o de Portugal)_
> 
> _Serviços de Cuidado de Crianças Na __I__rlanda_
> *1. Serviço de sessões.*
> _Este serviço inclui os tão chamados: playgroups, creches, grupos de Montessori, playschools, etc. É um tipo de programa de cuidado de crianças em sessões que duram até 3,5 horas (ex. de manhã ou à tarde). Trata-se de um serviço dirigido às crianças de 2 até 6 anos. _
> _(so called = chamados)_
> 
> *2. Cuidado durante todo o dia.*
> _Este serviço corresponde a um dia de trabalho tradicional (normalmente de 8 às 18 horas) e compreende o cuidado de crianças antes e depois da escola. Este tipo de serviço oferece organizações como berçários de dia, creches, etc., dirigidos às crianças de 5 meses a 5 anos._
> *3. Cuidadora de crianças.*
> _A cuidadora cuida de crianças na própria casa durante todo o dia ou por horas. Os pais e a cuidadora de crianças negociam os seus próprios termos. A cuidadora de crianças toma conta de até 6 crianças. _
> *4. Centros tipo ´drop-in´.*
> _Trata-se de serviço de cuidado de crianças em centros comerciais, centros de lazer, hotéis etc., onde as crianças são deixadas durante um curto tempo._
> *5. O serviço de cuidado de crianças fora do horário escolar.*
> _Este tipo de serviço oferece escolas, centros sociais ou organizações privadas. O objetivo é tomar conta de crianças durante feriados escolares e depois da escola (ênfase em jogos e recreação)._
> *6. Grupos familiares ´Os pais e as crianças´.*
> _Estes grupos organizam reuniões regulares em comunidades locais. Preparam-se diversas a__c__tividades para as crianças, enquanto os pais têm oportunidade de falar com outros pais.__ (variação entre o português do Brasil e o de Portugal. O ‘c’ não é mudo)_
> _Cada um dos serviços acima mencionados pode ser feito por qualquer proprietário privado, como um negócio próprio, ou por uma comunidade local que fornece serviço de cuidado de crianças, composta de comit__é__ de pais e membros desta comunidade (este tipo de cuidado de crianças é, normalmente, mais barato)._



(continua)


----------



## lampiao

(continuação)


> _Ø _*Na hora de escolher um fornecedor de cuidado de crianças para a sua criança *
> 
> *1. Não esteja com pressa.*
> _A decisão que vai tomar é muito importante, por isso __tome o__ tempo suficiente __para__ procurar um lugar adequado. Organize os encontros com as cuidadoras de crianças em casas delas e visite as creches dos seus arredores. Fale com os seus amigos, outros pais ou use os conta__c__tos acima mencionados._
> *2. Verifique o fornecedor de cuidado de crianças.*
> *Visite as creches, prestando atenção aos seguintes assuntos:*
> _· __Se a pessoa que vai cuidar da sua criança tem as qualidades apropriadas (se é uma pessoa amável, responsável, de confiança, etc.)_
> _· __Qualificações__ /referências da cuidadora de crianças._
> _· __Taxas (o que está incluído?) __à__ como é a versão inglesa?_
> _· __Coberturas de seguro_
> _· __O horário._
> _· __Se as habitações são seguras e adequadas às crianças._
> _· __Espaço por criança_
> _· __Qualidade de aquecimento, luz elé__c__trica, ventilação. __(__variação entre o português do Brasil e o de Portugal, o ‘c’ é mudo)_
> _· __Banheiro e lugar para trocar as fraldas, uma área separada de preparação de alimento ( se estão limpos) __à__ Versão inglesa, sff?_
> _· __Número de crianças por cuidadora de crianças._
> _· __A__c__tividades apropriadas para todos os grupos de idade. __(__variação entre o português do Brasil e o de Portugal)_
> _· __Disponibilidade e variedade de brinquedos, artigos de papelaria, livros, etc._
> _· __Campo de jogo (__If there is any = se há__, se é seguro; verifique os perigos)_
> _· __O tempo de descanso previsto para as crianças._
> _· __Auxílio médico._
> _· __Disponibilidade de informação para os pais._
> _· __Distância entre o seu trabalho e a sua casa._
> _· __Procedimentos em caso de emergência._
> _· _*Se a cuidadora de crianças/ a creche tem **registo** no Health Service Executive ou no DCCC*_(__variação entre o português do Brasil e o de Portugal)_
> _Dê o seu número de conta__c__to à cuidadora de crianças para o caso de uma emergência, ou (dependendo __da sua capacidade com a__ língua inglesa) o número dum amigo que fale inglês ou de outra pessoa de confiança que seja capaz de conta__c__tar a cuidadora de crianças em seu nome._
> _Preste atenção se o pessoal se esforça para apoiar os pais__ bilingues__ ou os pais de minorias étnicas usando, na medida do possível, a linguagem deles (se achar necessário, você pode fornecer ao pessoal__ frases incluídas a seguir)__ e se é capaz de ajudar aos pais e às crianças com necessidades especiais de linguagem. É importante que todas as crianças sejam tratadas da mesma maneira, sem nenhuma distinção de nacionalidade ou de cor de pele, etc. _
> *3. Faça perguntas.*
> _Se tem qualquer pergunta, __não tenha dúvidas (ou «não hesite»)__ em fazê-la. Antes de __se encontrar__ com a cuidadora, prepare uma lista de perguntas que quer fazer e anote as respostas._
> *4. Comunicação. *
> _Informe __o__ fornecedor de cuidado de crianças sobre as preferências ou necessidades especiais da sua criança. Além de tudo __isto__, fale com a cuidadora, caso tenha algumas queixas._


----------



## lampiao

Qualifications também pode ser traduzido para «habilitações»


----------



## Edyta

_Muito obrigada Lampiao,_

_Enquanto as versões originais inglesas:_

_· __Taxas (o que está incluído?) à como é a versão inglesa?_

 O original inglês: Fees (what is included?) 

_· Banheiro e lugar para trocar as fraldas, uma área separada de preparação de alimento ( se estão limpos) __à Versão inglesa, sff?_

O original inglês:   Toilet and nappy changing facilities, separate food preparation area (are they clean?)

Edyta


----------



## lampiao

Parece-me que neste caso, a melhor tradução será qualquer coisa como
"Preços (verificar o que está incluído)"

Taxas geralmente aplica-se a impostos e coisas do género.

"... separate food preparation area (are they clean?)"
--> _uma área separada de preparação de alimentos (verificar se está limpa)_


----------



## Vanda

introduzir = Iniciar; enfronhar (também)
ex.: Maestro, introduziu-o na música clássica. (Aurélio)


----------



## lampiao

Apesar de «introduzir» estar formalmente correcto, não é muito vulgar usar esse termo no sentido de «apresentar». 
Dá mais a sensação de estar a colocar a pessoa dentro de alguma coisa.


----------



## Outsider

Nota: encontrei um documento, aqui, que traduz _childcare_ por "cuidados infantis". Também pode ter palavras úteis para a tradução. Para "cuidadores de crianças", sugiro "profissionais" ou "profissionais de cuidados infantis". O documento usa umas vezes "amas" e outras "educadores", mas nenhuma das duas palavras é suficientemente geral.


----------



## Vanda

Aqui no Brasil surgiu esta "nova profisão': cuidadores de idosos. Por extensão, cuidadores de crianças também é aplicável. Educadores estaria mais ligado à área de ensino.


----------



## Edyta

Olá,
 
Muito obrigada pelas propostas das expressões e pelos artigos. No artigo que encontrou o Outsider usam a palvra “brochura” em vez de  “folheto” o “informação” que eu usei na traducção. Não acham que é mais apropriada “brochura” (assim  evito as repetições tipo: “ a informação inclui informação….”, não é?) E em poruguês do Brasil, se- pode aplicar esta palavra?
 
um abraço,


----------



## Vanda

brochura = folheto
Mas, do tipo que imagino vocês estão elaborando, preferimos folheto:
Impresso de poucas folhas, com capa ou sem ela.


----------



## Tomby

A propósito do termo _brochura_, que não conhecia, gostava de saber se "panfleto" também é sinónimo de folheto ou de informação. 
Uma vez enviei um folheto a uma emissora de rádio e o locutor disse _panfleto_ quando se referiu a ele. Eu fiquei um bocadinho perplexo porque em Espanha panfleto tem conotações políticas. 
Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Talvez tenha a ver com usos regionais. O dicionário dá as definições:
*Panfleto*
1. Pequeno escrito polêmico ou satírico, em estilo veemente. 
 2.  V. folheto. 
 3.  Folha de papel que traz impresso o nome de candidato a cargo eletivo, junto com o do respectivo partido e, por vezes, alguns dados sobre o candidato.  

Com respeito *ao uso*, ouço muito mais panfleto ligado à definição no. 1 do que a de no. 2 = folheto.

Agora que percebi sua avatar: o 'cansado ' carteiro Jaime do seriado Chaves (nomes pelos quais são conhecidos aqui)


----------



## Outsider

Here's goes another suggestion:

APRESENTAÇÃO

Esta informação foi preparada pela Donegal County Childcare Committee Ltd, uma organização que apóia os cuidadores de crianças, os pais, as crianças e as instituições que oferecem o serviço de cuidado de crianças no município de Donegal. 
O serviço de cuidados infantis inclui as crianças com necessidades adicionais, como língua, em todo o município de Donegal. 
Temos o conhecimento de que, com o número crescente de famílias cuja primeira língua não é o inglês (incluindo os falantes nativos de irlandês), a língua pode ser uma barreira para aceder ao serviço de cuidados infantis e entendimento do alcance deste serviço disponível no Município Donegal. É por isso que decidimos preparar a presente Informação Multilíngüe de Cuidados Infantis na Irlanda.
O propósito deste folheto é dar as boas-vindas às crianças e aos pais cuja primeira língua não é o inglês, introduzi-los ao sistema irlandês de cuidados infantis, fornecer-lhes informação básica sobre os diferentes tipos de serviços disponíveis no município de Donegal. Esperamos que a informação proporcionada lhes seja útil para compreensão do sistema e para as suas futuras escolhas. 

A informação inclui: 

· Indicações sobre os diferentes tipos de serviços disponíveis no município de Donegal e em toda a Irlanda.
· Conselhos úteis respeitantes às escolhas de fornecedores de cuidado de crianças ou de cuidadoras de crianças. 
· Algumas expressões básicas com fonética em inglês e sua linguagem nativa, que você pode dar à sua cuidadora de crianças para facilitar o entendimento e a comunicação com sua criança.
· Um formulário de registro exemplar (bilíngüe) para matricular sua criança num serviço de cuidado de crianças.
· Contatos úteis.

Caso seja necessária mais alguma informação sobre os cuidados infantis no município de Donegal, por favor contate o Comitê de Cuidado de Crianças do município de Donegal (Donegal County Childcare Committee).

Serviços de Cuidados Infantis Na Irlanda

1. Serviço de sessões.
Este serviço inclui os tão chamados _playgroups_, creches, grupos de Montessori, _playschools_, etc. É um tipo de programa de cuidados infantis em sessões que duram até 3 horas e meia (ex. de manhã ou à tarde). Trata-se de um serviço dirigido às crianças de 2 até 6 anos. 

2. Cuidado durante todo o dia.
Este serviço corresponde a um dia de trabalho tradicional (normalmente das 8 às 18 horas) e compreende o cuidado de crianças antes e depois da escola. Fornece organizações como berçários de dia, creches, etc., dirigidos às crianças de 5 meses a 5 anos.

3. Cuidadora de crianças.
A cuidadora toma conta de crianças na própria casa durante todo o dia ou por umas horas. Os pais e a cuidadora de crianças negociam os seus próprios termos. A cuidadora de crianças toma conta de até 6 crianças. 

4. Centros tipo _drop-in_.
Trata-se de serviço de cuidados infantis em centros comerciais, centros de lazer, hotéis etc., onde as crianças são deixadas durante um curto período de tempo.

5. Os cuidados infantis fora do horário escolar.
Este tipo de serviço fornece escolas, centros sociais ou organizações privadas. O objetivo é tomar conta de crianças durante feriados escolares e depois da escola (ênfase em jogos e recreação).

6. Grupos familiares ´Os pais e as crianças´.
Estes grupos organizam reuniões regulares em comunidades locais. Preparam-se diversas atividades para as crianças, enquanto os pais têm oportunidade de falar com outros pais.

Cada um dos serviços acima mencionados pode ser feito por qualquer proprietário privado, como um negócio próprio, ou por uma comunidade local que fornece serviços de cuidados infantis, composta por um comitê de pais e membros desta comunidade (este tipo de cuidado de crianças é, normalmente, mais barato).
Ø Na hora de escolher um fornecedor de cuidado de crianças para a sua criança:

1. Não esteja com pressa.
A decisão que vai tomar é muito importante, por isso dê a si tempo suficiente para procurar um lugar adequado. Organize os encontros com as cuidadoras de crianças em casas delas e visite as creches dos seus arredores. Fale com os seus amigos, outros pais ou use os contatos acima mencionados.

2. Informe-se sobre o fornecedor de cuidado de crianças.
Visite as creches, prestando atenção aos seguintes assuntos:
· Se a pessoa que vai cuidar da sua criança tem as qualidades apropriadas (se é uma pessoa amável, responsável, de confiança, etc.)
· Qualificações /referências da cuidadora de crianças.
· Honorários (o que está incluído?)
· Coberturas de seguro
· O horário.
· Se as habitações são seguras e adequadas às crianças.
· Espaço por criança
· Qualidade de aquecimento, luz elétrica, ventilação. 
· Banheiro e lugar para trocar as fraldas, uma área separada de preparação de alimento (se estão limpos)
· Número de crianças por cuidadora de crianças.
· Atividades apropriadas para todos os grupos de idade.
· Disponibilidade e variedade de brinquedos, artigos de papelaria, livros, etc.
· Campo de jogos (se existe algum, se é seguro; esteja atento aos perigos)
· O tempo de descanso previsto para as crianças.
· Assistência médica.
· Disponibilidade de informação para os pais.
· Distância entre o seu trabalho e a sua casa.
· Procedimentos em caso de emergência.
· Se a cuidadora de crianças/ a creche tem registro no Health Service Executive ou no DCCC

Dê o seu número de contato à cuidadora de crianças para o caso de uma emergência, ou (dependendo do seu conhecimento da língua inglesa), o número dum amigo que fale inglês ou de outra pessoa de confiança que seja capaz de contatar a cuidadora de crianças em seu nome.
Preste atenção se o pessoal se esforça para apoiar os pais bilíngües e os pais de minorias étnicas usando, na medida do possível, a linguagem deles (se achar necessário, você pode fornecer ao pessoal frases incluídas a seguir), e se é capaz de ajudar aos pais e as crianças com necessidades especiais de linguagem. É importante que todas as crianças sejam tratadas da mesma maneira, sem nenhuma distinção de nacionalidade ou de cor de pele, etc. 

3. Faça perguntas.
Se tem qualquer pergunta, não hesite em fazê-la. Antes de se encontrar com a cuidadora, prepare uma lista de perguntas que quer fazer e anote as respostas.

4. Comunicação. 
Informe ao fornecedor de cuidados infantis sobre as preferências ou necessidades especiais da sua criança. Acima de tudo, fale com a cuidadora caso tenha algumas queixas.


----------

